# Confession time - how many slings/carriers do you own?



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

I clearly have invested way too much money into babywearing. And yet, here I am browsing the Beco page, seriously considering one.

Of course, this is over three years and two children. How was I to know who would like what and when? How was I to know that, when I put my DS (37lb) in the mei tai when it arrived, that he would suddenly rediscover babywearing after not being worn for 1.5 years?

So I have 2 pouches, 1 ring sling, 1 moby, and 1 mei tai. I think I also have one of those snuglis or similar that someone gave us (but we used once, I think).


----------



## chase_mommy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have done pretty well for myself considering how big of a baby wearing advocate I am. I try to make most of my carriers since I don't like to buy what I can make. I have made a Mei Tai, Onbuhimo (my favorite) and ring slings. I have bought an Ergo and I was given a wrap. I am expecting again and I plan on making a moby, k'tan and purchasing a woven wrap. So I think I am doing pretty well.







My issues aren't with the online stores with the carriers, its with the fabric store to make the carriers.


----------



## Carhootel (Jul 16, 2008)

um. a lot









6 woven wraps, 1 stretchy wrap, 2 MT, 3 ring slings, 1 pouch sling, 3 SSC... I think that's it


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

1 MT
1 Ergo
2 DIY SSC (giving 1 to a friend this week)
2 RS
1 Wrap
and then a bunch of fabric and blankets that I've done torso carries with.


----------



## 4Blessings (Feb 27, 2008)

_Only_

3 Ring Slings
1 Kozy
1 Ergo on the way
and
1 big piece of stretch fabric that I use as a wrap


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

1 Ergo
1 Babyhawk mei tai
1 Oopa ring sling
2 Hotslings
1 Ellaroo wrap
1 Baby Bjorn

So seven! And I'd get more if it weren't so ridiculous.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

2 ring slings (I made them both)
1 stretchy wrap (I made as well)
1 structured backpack carrier (shower gift)
1 ergo (big splurge!)
And I just recently purchased material to make a woven wrap


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

1 Ergo
2 pouches
1 Moby

I would have more but I am running out of room and love what I already have!


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

1 Ergo (but it's really DH's!)
1 Mei Tai
2 pouch slings

I am very satisfied with my current carrier situation.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

Six: a Moby, a pouch sling, a mei tai, a ring sling, an Ergo and a woven wrap. The first three don't get used as much with my guy tipping the scale at 25 lbs. The RS and Ergo get the most use. I do wish the Ergo was a bit more interesting (I like Beco fabrics but not design).


----------



## springfever (Jan 9, 2010)

Only 3 right now,
Moby
BH mei tai
Maya ring sling

After the tax return comes I'm going to get a couple structured carriers, probably a BH Oh Snap for DH, and maybe one for me, or an Olives and Applesauce or a Calyx.







I can't wait!


----------



## starlein26 (Apr 28, 2004)

A sling (that I recently sold), a moby wrap, and an ergo. I'd LOVE to by a few more...but dh keeps me grounded in the reality that this is plenty...







.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I know! I am always browsing, too!

Baby Bjorn (ugh!)
Baby Bjorn Synergy (double ugh!)
2 hot slings (different prints)
Ergo (yay!)
Moby wrap

I'm seriously considering getting either a boba or babyhawk, even though 16 mo DD loves walking everywhere now....


----------



## ein328 (Jan 10, 2009)

We started out with a Moby...
moved into a Maya ring sling...
are now in an Ellaroo mei tai.

Also have a hotsling, but am not a fan.

So 4, total. I've been drooling over a babyhawk lately, though...


----------



## HeliMom (Jan 14, 2010)

ummm









1 new native pouch
1 baby bojrn active
1 sleepy baby wrap
1 wrapsody woven wrap
1 Beco butterly
1 maya wrap









want still:
a scootababy, maybe a Boba 2G or a babyhawk oh snap, and some kind of water ring sling for those days when the peanut wants up all the time and i need a shower desperately.

hehe I'm an addict


----------



## InMediasRes (May 18, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Carhootel* 
um. a lot









6 woven wraps, 1 stretchy wrap, 2 MT, 3 ring slings, 1 pouch sling, 3 SSC... I think that's it









Wow, I think you win the prize!


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

1 Moby (that I don't use anymore)
1 Pikkolo
1 Ergo Sport
1 SBP'd Maya ring sling
1 Comfy Joey linen ring sling
2 Comfy Joey reversible pouches (one is too small and I've never worn it, though.)
1 SBP'd solarveil being delivered soon!

Wow. I have 8! I need to FSOT that CJ pouch!


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hmm.. I'm in a bit of a churning phase right now, just sold a couple.. I have 6 wraps here (5 Didys and a Zara), one OTW (Nati Butterflies) and am sitting on a small mountain of paypal looking for something really special. So 7, maybe I'll have 8 soon. Not too bad. I'd have more but I work FT and am wrapping a toddler, too many more and they'd never get used.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

1 moby
1 bamboo ring sling
1 ergo
1 native pouch
1 short wrap

i love baby wearing! i'm thinking of buying another for a few weddings that i have this year.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

1 Mama-Made ring sling
1 Older style, unpadded Maya Wrap ring sling
1 New style, lightly padded Maya Wrap ring sling
1 Baby-So-Smart skinny silk ring sling
1 Babyhawk Mei Tai
1 Moby (Though I just recently gave that away)
1 Woven- a 4.7 Nati in Green Stripes (Though, I really want to send it away to be be made into a MT hybrid and buy a shorter woven)


----------



## BrittneyMarie (Nov 11, 2009)

1 Moby
1 Hotsling
1 Babyhawk
1 Woven

Not too bad


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

O hai Brittney!


----------



## tanyam926 (May 25, 2005)

1 friend made RS
1 WAHM made RS in osnaburg fabric (really supportive)
1 Moby stretchy wrap
1 Didymos woven wrap
1 friend made gauzy wrap
1 friend made mei tai
1 BabyHawk mei tai
1 BabyHawk Oh Snap SSC

I use the Oh Snap most of the time now bc my youngest is 18 months and 30 lbs. I wear him on my front when nursing/sleeping and on my back all other times.

(It is pretty addictive isn't it?)


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

too many.







i can justify it right now though, as i am a babywearing educator and consultant. i need a variety of carriers in my teaching stash. here's what i have right now...

5 wraps (3 woven, 1 stretchy, and 1 stretchy wrap hybrid)
5 pouches (they are all different sizes, 1 is out on loan w/cousin)
4 ring slings (1 out on loan w/cousin)
2 mei tais
2 soft structured carriers

so 20 carriers total. this doesn't include our business demo carriers which i have access to as well, which includes 6 different carriers.


----------



## Alisse (Dec 10, 2009)

2 ring sling
1 pouch sling
2 wraps
1 ergo
2 Chunei

My search ended with the chunei's which are my favourite.


----------



## *MamaJen* (Apr 24, 2007)

Right now or ever?








Right now I own an Ergo and a New Native. I pretty much only use the Ergo nowadays. I have a Babyhawk Mei Tai, a Moby and TWO hotslings out on loan to friends. And I had a zolo ring sling, which I gave away last year in the holiday helper. Oh, and there's a hand-me-down Baby Bjorn and some kind of crazy hybrid stroller/frame baby carrier getting dusty in my garage. And I lost my first New Native.
So that's only 10. That's very reasonable. Right?







And I'm very proud of myself for passing on good-quality carriers to friends who are using them. Spreading the babywearing gospel, that's me.


----------



## jess5377 (Mar 28, 2009)

5

She's only 4 months old. *gulp*


----------



## KristyDi (Jun 5, 2007)

At the moment I own 5 carriers. 2 RS (both DIY, 1 cotton 1 silk) 2 wraps (both woven 1 DIY cotton gauze 1 Ellaroo found @ the consignment store) and a Beco. The Beco and the Ellaroo get the most use these days.

I've loved then given away. 1 DIY gauze wrap, a stretchy wrap, a DIY MT and a DIY pouch.

I really want an Earthy Rainbow shorty.

ETA I forgot my African Kanga. So that's 6 carriers I own right now.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

I have a RS, a Moby and a 1/2 buckle tai. I'm seriously considering an Onbu, and a woven wrap though.


----------



## purplemamaturtle5 (Dec 10, 2008)

*I have:

1 Sleepy Wrap (love it)
1 Ergo (love it as well!!)
1 Baby Hawk (super cute)
1 Baby Bjorn (hate it) lol
1 Ring sling (that I haven't been able to use with this baby b/c I cant find it!! haha)
I also had another ring sling, but sold it a couple of years ago....

My favorites are def. my Sleepy Wrap and my Ergo!!*


----------



## mama2myloves (Jan 6, 2009)

At this moment I have a moby and a beco. Before this DD, I had 2 wraps, MT, and an ergo.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

2 a Chinese baby carrier and a mei tai..


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

I have:

1 Moby
1 Babyhawk
1 Beco
1 ring sling
6 woven wraps

I plan on making (and have materials for):
2 mei tais
2 ssc a la Beco 4 gen (one for me and one for DH)
1 podegai

Eventually, _one day_, a 100% dupioni silk ring sling copying Sakura Bloom's French Vanilla, except with a SBP shoulder.

I plan on buying:
probably 4 more wraps over the next year
another SSC

And I love having a big stash! I love sharing the babywearing love. I am the carrier library for all my friends and I enjoy helping them find a carrier style they love. I like supporting this industry. I use them many times a day, every day, and I have more babies to come.


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I just remembered I have a Korean podegi as well....


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I am almost ashamed to admit this...

But probably around 53.

I have 12 MTs, 16 wraps, 8 SSCs, 1 Pod, 8 ring slings, 2 pouches, and the rest are out on loan to friends.


----------



## GoGoGirl (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh man...

1 ring sling
1 pouch
1 Babyhawk
1 water mei tai
1 Moby
1 DIY gauze wrap
1 Ergo
4 woven wraps, with another on the way

So 11/12...not as bad as I thought!


----------



## kfillmore (Oct 23, 2008)

for my own record-

1 Ergo
1 mei tei
1 Moby
1 homemade by someone else ring sling
1 wrap made (actually just cut) by me
1 Gypasy Mama water wrap
1 Michiko baby Obi (SO easy)

Yikes 7 and today I just looked at another SSC that I really want.


----------



## Pinoikoi (Oct 30, 2003)

For those of you with quite a few slings, how do you store them all?

I bought a moby off of craigslist today (which brings me to THREE slings!) and it came with a nice little cloth bag, but my Chinese carrier did not and it is kind of big..


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I have a chest of drawers for mine, and a hanging shelf dealy for the ones I use the most.


----------



## justKate (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
I am almost ashamed to admit this...

But probably around 53.

I have 12 MTs, 16 wraps, 8 SSCs, 1 Pod, 8 ring slings, 2 pouches, and the rest are out on loan to friends.




















I'm an amateur.

1 bjorn (a gift)
1 ring sling (might need to try it again...)
1 ergo (the bestest _ever_)

DD (13 mos) is not really in to being worn--it makes her feel confined, I think. So I have no excuse to buy any more. Maybe for a new LO some time in the future...


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

1 Ergo
1 Mei Tai
5 Woven Wraps and 2 on the way!


----------



## vegankelly (Feb 15, 2010)

1 ergo (a present)
1 maya RS (hand me down)
2 maya ties (clearance)
1 baby bjorn (YUCK! donating this soon...)
1 taylor made mesh RS
1 slinglings pouch (hand me down)
1 sleepy (hand me down)
1 moby
1 zolo wear RS (craigslist, but don't like it, need to contact manufacturer for help)

trying to figure out woven wraps and will end up making one if i can figure it out and if LO can stand it

figuring out which podegi to make and will probably make both a narrow and wide pod -- narrow will probably do wrap-style straps, and wide probably the jan andrea pattern

will probably make a gauze or light weight wrap for next summer

would love to have an amauti (if i were rich!)


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

at the moment:

2 wraps
1 beco
1 mei tai
2 ring slings

But at one point I had 12 woven wraps (mainly didymos)


----------



## EarthMamaToBe (Feb 19, 2008)

Ummm
3 MTs
1`Ergo
2 Ring Slings
1 Pouch sling
1 Moby


----------



## Mom2M (Sep 23, 2006)

4 wraps
1 gemini
1 mei tai
3 slings
1 Ergo-out on loan

There is 1 more wrap and 1 more sling I really, really want, I just have to sell my size 1 diaper stash and maybe a few other things, lol, to get them!









Oh yeah, 1 gauze wrap plus a pouch sling but I am not using them right now.


----------



## texasfarmom (Sep 24, 2009)

My husband said I can have one of everything if I use them!







I think I have what I need for now though.

1 Stretchy Wrap
1 Maya Ring Sling
1 Ring Sling (I made)
1 Hot Sling
1 Pouch
1 Infantino Buckle Carrier (Hand-Me-Down, not my fave)
1 Pikkolo (Just got it and I love it!)


----------



## katelove (Apr 28, 2009)

We have

2 Moby
2 Gypsy Mama gauze wraps
3 pouch slings (1 for DH, 2 for me)
1 ring sling
1 Ergo
1 Beco Gemini

We don't really use the pouches at the moment as J doesn't like lying down and is still a bit little for hip carries. I'm hoping we'll get some use out of them for hip carries when she's bigger.

I also don't really like the Ergo at the moment, she just doesn't seem comfortable in it, like it's too big for her or something. Again, hoping it will be good as she grows.

My Gemini arrived yesterday and I LOVE it







I think it is going to become my favourite as the weather gets hotter and makes wraps (even the gauze) less appealing.

Knowing what I know now, I would have just got the wraps and the Gemini and maybe an Ergo when she's a toddler. Ah well, we live and learn and maybe the next baby will like nothing more than snuggling down in a pouch all day


----------



## momto4plus4 (Mar 18, 2010)

1 Beco Butterfly I (I LOVE IT!)
1 homemade ring sling: these top 2 are my favorites
another ring sling and one in the works
1 pouch
1 Moby
1 Mai Tei


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

2 ring slings, 1 ssc, 1 mt and one piece of stretchy fabric I use as a wrap when they are small.


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Way too many. I have actually thinned out my stash this past year or so. I've also been BWing for about 9 yrs, so I've had along time to accumilate these carriers.

-4 pouches
-3 Ringslings
-3 woven wraps
-2 MT
-6 SSC
-4 Pods


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *almadianna* 
I am almost ashamed to admit this...

But probably around 53.

I have 12 MTs, 16 wraps, 8 SSCs, 1 Pod, 8 ring slings, 2 pouches, and the rest are out on loan to friends.


















Ok...now I do not feel so bad. I have a LOT!







:

I would have to go do an inventory to actually tell you what I have.


----------



## Nicole730 (Feb 27, 2009)

1 Stretchy Wrap (homemade)
1 Non-stretchy Wrap (homemade)
1 SSC (homemade)
1 Mei Tei (homemade)
1 Sweatshirt Mei Tei (homemade)
1 Ring Sling
1 Hot Slings Pouch
1 SolarVeil (Sp?) Pouch
1 Pouch - (homemade) toddler size
1 Snugli

Total = 10

I mostly only use my non-stretchy wrap. I love it! And want to make more


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

we have a ring sling, a moby, and an ergo.
however, i have purchased mobys for two or three other people at this point...


----------



## 4girlsboynames (Aug 10, 2010)

I have 8, all wraps of varying sizes.


----------

